# Just another build thread. 2001 Audi A6 Avant



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

Hey guys, I'm Brandon and I'm new to bags. I kinda stumbled onto a project, here's the info.

I work for California Car Cover as the R&D Director for their car care line, Golden Shine Waxes. Myself and our internet salesman are big into VW's, I've owned 5 personally, and we convinced the powers that be that we need to have a presence at West Coast euro events. So, in that respect we are going to be bagging a 2001 Audi A6 Avant. Crappy picture of the car:










The first thing I did was call up Dion @ Achtun!ng in Seattle and he hooked us up on some 19" Hartmann G5 wheels. Crappy picture of the wheels:










Unfortunately, the G5's don't come with any neat looking center caps. So I called up Dave over at Meister Gauge Faces. I had him make these for the center caps, thought they'd be a nice little touch  . Crappy pic of the center caps:










And last but certainly not least, upon recommendations from several people, I called up Andrew over at Open Road Tuning and he got us hooked up with an AccuAir Switch Speed set up complete with shiny dual Viar 400's, a not so shiny 5 gallon tank, and some bitchin swag. Crappy pics of everything:




















He's also getting us hooked up with some Bag Yard Supreme fronts and Bomber rears. Hopefully those should be in at the end of this month or the beginning of next. He also just sent out a Dakota Digital gauge and sensors to us so that will be getting all wired up too. Can't wait to get all this on!

Right now, the plan is to put it all in, make it look pretty, and then play with it some more. We're going to paint the tank black and have Ralph Newman (don't know if we have any hot rod people here but he's a pretty well known west coast pinstriper) pull some lines and do some gold leafing on the tank. I'll then make a box to put all the ugly vital parts in, mount the tank on top of it, and run some hard lines into the valves in the box. After that, we're going to call in some favors and have someone redo the seats in a brick red leather and we'll probably be installing a Carputer. 

The theme of this build, as I'm sure so many of them around here are, will be low and slow. I can't wait to get some more parts and start the build! Big thanks to Andrew @ ORT, Dion @ Achtun!ng, and Dave @ Meister! This car is going to be sweet!!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Too bad this won't be ready in time for Wuste2011... I'd love to see it :thumbup:

If you manage to get it done by June 3rd, come on out for Double Down!


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

Nope, not gonna be done in time. But I might make it down. My buddy Kevin is going to be shooting for you guys that weekend so I might make it down :thumbup:


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

bigredjetta said:


> Nope, not gonna be done in time. But I might make it down. My buddy Kevin is going to be shooting for you guys that weekend so I might make it down :thumbup:


Who?


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

Kevin Curtis. I didn't say that right. He's going out there to shoot for OEM+ on the Thursday before the show.


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

sounds like a good time. good luck :beer:


----------



## WhippeD (Nov 3, 2004)

subscribed! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

PNW all up in this thread, i've always liked those wheels.


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

Haha, yup! I'm originally from Auburn (LA now) so when I needed wheels and center caps I knew who to call


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Those wheels are awesome :beer: I can't wait to see when it's all done :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

bigredjetta said:


> Haha, yup! I'm originally from Auburn (LA now) so when I needed wheels and center caps I knew who to call


Always appreciate the opportunity!! :heart:


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

Any time! thanks for the great service, Dion :thumbup:

We just ordered up the interior courtesy of leatherseats.com. That should be coming in around the same time as the bags. Looks like we've got a busy couple of weeks coming up :laugh:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Hey I know you, what's up buddy.


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

Haha, yeah you do. What's going on Rene? I haven't seen you in years!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Eagerly awaiting this build! :thumbup:


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Not much man, just living. I'll be at Wuste if you are going. would be good to catch up with ya.


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

No, I wish I could go but my work has me going to a hot rod swap meet in SoCal that weekend  . I'll find you on Facebook and we'll catch up :thumbup:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Nice Brandon! I finally get to see your car. LOL Let me know when you guys do the seats. I would love to help.


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

Hey Bernie! I didn't even know that you knew my screen name. Shoot, I barely remember it since it's been so long since I've really posted anything  . You got it dude, June and July will be car months and we'll be getting everything squared away then. I'll call you during all the fun stuff


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

bigredjetta said:


> Hey Bernie! I didn't even know that you knew my screen name. Shoot, I barely remember it since it's been so long since I've really posted anything  . You got it dude, June and July will be car months and we'll be getting everything squared away then. I'll call you during all the fun stuff


Awesome! Keep me in the loop.

I actually didn't know your SN, but I found your thread and started reading it and notice it was you. 

Let's put some tires on those wheels and get some progress going.


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

I refuse to rock 19's with a stock stance. I just can't be that guy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bigredjetta said:


> I refuse to rock 19's with a stock stance. I just can't be that guy


 I won't let you be that guy. I will however let you mount the tires and test fit them on my wagon


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I won't let you be that guy. I will however let you mount the tires and test fit them on my wagon


 :laugh: I got some white Roti's you can shoot with.


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

I can't let you test fit the G5's. They have the air bag center cap, wouldn't look right on your car  

Tires get mounted tomorrow. Just got an email from Andrew @ ORT saying the bags should be shipping out next week


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

dub-Nation said:


> :laugh: I got some white Roti's you can shoot with.


 oh I might need to take you up on that...


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

Finally making some progress. I got the tires mounted up. Ended up getting 215/35 19's and they have a very (very) slight stretch. I'm pretty happy with how they turned out. Here are some more bad pictures: 




























I thought that last picture of the edges of the wheels touching was kind of funny  

Next up, I'm going to a local Fastenal on my lunch break to pick up some fittings to mount my air bag pressure sensors to my Accuair valve block. After work I'm going to start mocking up the tank in the hatch. I'm just going to mount everything right now and build a box around it to keep it quiet. I'd try to so something showie but I've got to keep this car as functional as possible. Pics and updates to come


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

I got a little bit of work done last night (unrelated to air ride but I thought you guys would appreciate it). I got the leather interior kit from leatherseats.com so I decided to start with some of the small pieces and work my way to the seats on one of my days off. Here are my head rests after a few hours of stretching and drinking beers:





































Overall I'm pretty happy with the fit and finish of the kit so far. The passenger side front one is a bit wrinkly and looks odd in the pictures but I am told that it should be fine after a few days in the California sun. Can't wait to get the rest of the kit installed.

I also got the gauge senders installed on the Accuair valve block and started laying out the wiring for everything to install in the next few days.

More updates coming soon


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

bigredjetta said:


> Unfortunately, the G5's don't come with any neat looking center caps. So I called up Dave over at Meister Gauge Faces. I had him make these for the center caps, thought they'd be a nice little touch  . Crappy pic of the center caps:


now who would ever think to redraw a Bomber like that


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

I may or may not have borrowed the graphic off of an ORT bubblegum air freshener


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

Alright, so I'm pretty bad at updating this thread. since my last post, the interior has been finished in red leather completely and these have arrived:










The install starts tonight. More pics of everything will be up later


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Awesome... Shoot me a PM if I can be of any assistance :thumbup:

Good chattin with you on Sunday


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

Thanks man. Good to meet you finally :thumbup:


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

can we get some pics of the interior?????


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Pics of interior or GTFO :laugh:


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Also thought I'd whore my C5 A6 out bc there are very few of us out there. No plans for air on this car anytime soon though


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

Looks great man, I love the pod! Was that first pic taken at Snoqualmie Pass?

Pics of the interior will be up soon


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll try to take some pics tonight while we work on the tank setup.

That, and, change your avatar :facepalm:


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

.....no


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

and your username. you look confused


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

Haha, yeah I'm probably the only one on here that's been around for 10 years and never got banned or changed their user name :laugh:

Man, now that I think about it, this user name is from the MKIII I did up in high school. 10 years and about 9-10 cars ago.....


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

So, apparently I suck at updating build threads. In the last few days, some serious work has been done. The bags are in, lines are run, management is installed, and I just now have to spend some time making it look pretty. Here is a pic for now. More to come soon from Kevin @ 100 Proof photography.


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

yes you do suck!!!!! we want interior pics and management pics please, thank you very much lol


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

Haha, soon on both. The interior still needs some serious cleaning up and I'm going to be gone for about 5 days for work later this week but I'll be updating with pictures soon


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

car looks great man


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Love it!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Here's a few to get you started:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Money!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

:laugh: Your plate is awesome :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

SoCalDubber said:


> :laugh: Your plate is awesome :laugh:


slightly modified to protect the innocent


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Dope Pix Kev!!! 

B, looking sweet, glad you got it all done! I would add some some spacers to fill in those wells alittle bit.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Bernie. I think you need to go for the leather kit. Its pretty sexy


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

dub-Nation said:


> I would add some some spacers to fill in those wells alittle bit.


Something like... 15mm? Right, Brandon? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

The car sits on the tires in the front and rear without the spacers on. I don't know how much he's willing to cut out just to rock the spacers and go lower. I mean, I personally would cut the hell out of it, but we'll see what he wants to do.....


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

Haha, sounds about right Dion 

Bernie, I'm going to have to take a look but I honestly don't know that I could fit anything in there. Maybe a 3-5mm w/removed fender lining. When it's all down it tucks almost perfectly. I'll have to do some more investigating 

Kevin, pics are ridiculous! I'm glad we got a minute to do that yesterday


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> The car sits on the tires in the front and rear without the spacers on. I don't know how much he's willing to cut out just to rock the spacers and go lower. I mean, I personally would cut the hell out of it, but we'll see what he wants to do.....


Way to call me out there Kev


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Why haven't you changed your name or avatar yet?


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

Mostly because I'm lazy. Partly because I don't care


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

what color is the interior.....


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

It's the red that you see in the third pic from [email protected] That will be the last of them for a week or two until I clean up the management and make it presentable again


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

what i meant to ask was is it there medium red or just there red


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

Oh, sorry I didn't read that right. It's their medium red. In real life it looks a few shades lighter than BMW's brick red that they have in the current generations.

If you ask them they will send you samples of any color you might be interested in.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> The car sits on the tires in the front and rear without the spacers on. I don't know how much he's willing to cut out just to rock the spacers and go lower. I mean, I personally would cut the hell out of it, but we'll see what he wants to do.....


We need to call up Tony up and get those fenders rolled. It's okay if it's touching when layed out, but if it's rubbing at driving height is when we need to be worried.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I want to see what that interior looks like :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Pictures will follow once he cleans it all up, but it looks pretty close to factory. There are a few small spots on the rear seat that aren't 100%, but its because the pattern was for a sedan. We can very easily make it work though.


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice dude! Are you and I the only bagged A6's in the US? Haven't been on the forum for a while.

here are pics if you care. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4989787-Audi-A6-Bagyard-finished-shoot.

Oh, and you have a PM coming.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Bringing this thread back from the dead because I need some updated pics! :banghead:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

What's up B! Let's see some updates posted. :thumbup: 

This past weekend, we met up to shoot some video. But only managed to take this photo.

I hope this helps till B puts up some more updates.


----------

